# Wild AC Problems



## ShootyzGruve (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi All,

2005 Altima, 2.5L, Auto, ~130k. My Sister's AirCon is acting extremely weird. It will be on high and then on its own the blower motor will alternating slowing down and going back to high speed on it's own. Apparently at the same time the light for the Max AC will be flashing on and off. I did some searching and couldn't find these symptoms anywhere. 

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the ground connections under the dash.


----------

